# Leerzeilen in HTML-Seite, nach Erzeugen des Servlets



## Angelheini (13. Mai 2004)

Moin Leute,

nachdem meine jsp-Seiten in Servlets übersetzt wurden und ich mir das Ergebnis
im Browser ansehe, sind im HTML-Quelltext überall Leerzeilen enthalten, an denen vorher
jsp-code stand. Verursacht wird das dadurch, dass im Servlet Zeilen wie diese hier auftauchen:
out.write('\n');
out.write('\n');
out.write('\n');
...

Das sieht nicht unbedingt schön aus.
Kann ich das verhindern und wenn ja wie :?

Danke und viele Grüße

Karsten

P.S. Ich benutze den Tomcat 5.0.19, Eclipse 2.1.2 und Lomboz


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Mai 2004)

Kannst Du die entsprechenden Zeilen nicht einfach aus den Servlets entfernen oder generiert man diese immer wieder neu aus den JSPs?


----------



## Angelheini (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo P3AC3MAK3R,

tja, die Zeilen werden wohl immer wieder neu generiert,   
der Aufwand nur für eine Kosmetik wäre dafür auch etwas zu hoch.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Mai 2004)

Das hatte ich schon befürchtet. 



> Kannst Du die entsprechenden Zeilen nicht einfach aus den Servlets entfernen oder *generiert man diese immer wieder neu aus den JSPs*?


----------

